

Ask HN: Ever get the urge to write a book? and what came of it? - everyone


======
taprun
I had the urge to write a book on how to price software (
[http://TapRun.com/pricing](http://TapRun.com/pricing) ). Writing it was
somewhat fun. Editing it was unadulterated torture.

I stuck it on my website, and it's selling (though _much_ slower than I'd
like). Still, it's something that will bring in passive income going forward,
and now I can claim to be an expert in something.

------
Red_Tarsius
Constantly! Unfortunately I haven't been able to focus on one good topic, so
it's mostly me whining and "bit##ing" about life. It works wonders against
stress.

Then, there was that one time when I wrote 30K words in one session. For once,
I was very proud of my work... yet I deleted the file shortly after by
mistake. ?#@*&%!

Lesson: Always make backup copies of your writings.

------
lscore720
Yes, and still do! The concept is similar to Pat Kua's "Talking with Tech
Leads" ([https://leanpub.com/talking-with-tech-
leads](https://leanpub.com/talking-with-tech-leads)), but I have yet to get
off my ass and go beyond initial steps.

